# RSN available in DA package; please confirm



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

@ dishnetwork.com, the Dish America package details state that your local RSN is available with that package. 

Can someone from the dish IRT confirm this, and if so is it available in HD?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Plug in your account address under local qualifier and it will tell you which RSN(s) you get with your package. Should tell you HD as well.


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

I saw your post, brant, and I'd be happy to help! That channel could possibly be available in your area, depending on your zip code. However, you won't receive it with the DISH America package. It's offered under the America's Top 120 and higher. What garys stated regarding how to determine whether it's available at all in your area is absolutely correct. What you can also do is email your zip code to me so I can research that for you. My email address is [email protected].

Hope that helps!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

brant, actually I believe for the "Top" packages you need 120+ or higher to get your RSN's......


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

I was under the impression that the RSNs were NOT available Dish America but ARE in Dish America Silver and Dish America Gold. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Reread above posts, you need 120+, or higher.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

bobshults said:


> I was under the impression that the RSNs were NOT available Dish America but ARE in Dish America Silver and Dish America Gold. Can anyone confirm this?


HD RSNets are available in DA Silver and Gold (if available in your area, I don't think SD RSN's will come in but not sure).

No RSN's are available in good ol' regular Dish America.


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Matt. With baseball season upon us and based on your response, I just upgraded from DA to DA Silver. I can confirm that my RSNs are available in DA Silver in both SD and HD. 

Additionally, on a different subject addressed in another thread, I am also receiving MSNBC HD. Thanks to you, Matt, and Tony for your recent efforts in helping to resolve the MSNBC issue.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

RSN HD is game only and lots of games are NOT in HD or JIP HD.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> No RSN's are available in good ol' regular Dish America.


dishnetwork.com website clearly shows they are available in the DA package.

may want to have someone correct that. thanks for the answer.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

brant said:


> dishnetwork.com website clearly shows they are available in the DA package.
> 
> may want to have someone correct that. thanks for the answer.


Good catch. I'll do what I can to get that info updated.


----------

